# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft официально приветствует подразделение "Devices & Services" компании Nokia

## Labs

Microsoft и подразделение "Devices & Services" компании Nokia объединяются в одну команду, с тем чтобы предложить семейство устройств и сервисов, которые понравятся пользователям и помогут бизнесу в решении корпоративных задач.


Корпорация Microsoft объявила о завершении сделки по приобретению подразделения "Devices & Services" компании Nokia. Сделка была одобрена акционерами Nokia, а также соответствующими органами государственного регулирования по всему миру. Завершение сделки – это первый шаг на пути интеграции двух компаний в одну команду. 


«Сегодня мы приветствуем нового члена нашей семьи, подразделение "Devices & Services" компании Nokia. Возможности в сфере мобильных устройств и сервисов, а также активы, которые это подразделение приносит с собой, ускорят трансформацию нашей компании, – сказал Сатья Наделла, CEO Microsoft. – Совместно с нашими партнерами мы, как и прежде, будем фокусироваться на еще более быстром развитии инноваций в современном мире, где главенствуют мобильные и облачные технологии».


Под руководством Наделлы Стивен Элоп, ранее занимавший пост Президента и Генерального директора Nokia, продолжит работу в качестве исполнительного вице-президента "Microsoft Devices Group". Это расширенное подразделение, которое объединит смартфоны и планшеты Lumia, мобильные телефоны Nokia, Xbox, Surface, продукты и аксессуары Perceptive Pixel (PPI). Microsoft с радостью принимает в свои ряды высококвалифицированных сотрудников более 130 объектов, расположенных в 50 странах по всему миру (в том числе, несколько фабрик), осуществляющих проектирование, разработку, производство, маркетинговую деятельность и продажи широкого спектра инновационных смарт-устройств, мобильных телефонов и сервисов. В соответствии с условиями сделки Microsoft возьмет на себя гарантийные обязательства перед существующими клиентами Nokia в отношении имеющихся в их распоряжении на данный момент устройств.


Windows Phone – самая быстрорастущая мобильная экосистема на рынке смартфонов, и ее отмеченная наградами линейка мобильных устройств продолжает расти. По данным международной аналитической компании International Data Corporation (IDC), в четвертом квартале 2013 года Windows Phone укрепила свои позиции в тройке лидирующих операционных систем для смартфонов в мире, а также стала самой быстрорастущей платформой среди ведущих операционных систем – коэффициент ежегодного роста составляет 91%.1 Кроме того, с приобретением бизнеса мобильных телефонов компании Nokia Microsoft охватит рынок доступных мобильных устройств (потенциальная емкость которого составляет 50 млрд. долларов США в год2), предоставляя первый опыт использования мобильных устройств миллиарду новых потребителей и, в то же время, знакомя новых клиентов по всему миру с сервисами Microsoft. 


Microsoft продолжит предоставлять новые возможности, тесно взаимодействуя с партнерами-производителями устройств, разработчиками, операторами, дистрибуторами и ритейлерами, предоставляя программные платформы, инструменты, приложения и сервисы, которые позволят создавать устройства высочайшего качества. Благодаря еще более глубокому пониманию того, как оборудование и программное обеспечение могут работать как единое целое, Microsoft укрепит и увеличит спрос на устройства на базе Windows в целом.

----------

